# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Semi auto shotgun not cycling/firing--HELP!

## square1

Good day to everyone!

I have a semi automatic shotgun playing silly buggers. It will fire the first round without a problem, the spent she'll is ejected and the next one seems to be in place but I get a click and no bang.

This is with different types of ammo, not the same ones each time.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I know very little about the inner workings of a shotgun so am loathe to just tear it to pieces and probably couldn't identify the problem anyway.

Cheers

----------


## R93

What make and model?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> What make and model?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah important and sounds like its not maybe going fully into battery on the reload. What happens if you manually try pushing the bolt forward manually BEFORE pressing the "go" button the second time

----------


## square1

It's a Mossberg 930 with a 28" barrel.

Mikee it fires if I do that.

----------


## mikee

Give it a bloody good clean, something is stopping it going completely into battery (bolt not going forward far enough). If you are not confident on stripping it, use spray on brake cleaner or similar and then lube / oil it properly.

How far forward does it move when you push it??

----------


## Vapour

check the safety - Mine had an issue getting jamming half way between on and off under recoil - also limp wristing or shooting from the hip will not cycle it

they are easy to disassemble - give it a good clean

----------


## square1

Cool I will watch a tutorial and give it a clean tonight. Thanks everyone!

----------

